# Some video of the crew



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I found my ooooooooold digital camera last night, and remembered it has video but no sound. I found some batteries and wanted to make sure it works <giving it to my oldest daughter :wink: > I bought it 7 years ago and although video stinks, the pics weren't half bad and it's the camera that got me into photographing horses so it has it's sentimental value.

So....nothing 'exciting' going on in the videos...but here's some cheap-o small vids of the goaties.

Flash, Madison and Ithma after I turned them out for the day

__
https://flic.kr/p/5393007751

Trouble - she is sooooo woolly LOL I just brushed her out 2 days ago, but I won't complain she's got a THICK coat and it's keeping her warm  

__
https://flic.kr/p/5393010201

Longstreet - my brat who thinks he is rough and tough, but I know he has a softer side  Like his temporary house? LOL I am getting ready to get the stuff to make him a permanent one, but this one despite it's looks has really held up against the weather and keeps him warm and dry. Oh, he can't get over the pallets <my temporary gate>, so we'll either rebuild his fence with pallets and a plank across the top, or we'll just add wood planks across the top, but the pallets were a test to see if he could climb them. 
Pallets are FREE, and there is so much you can do with them if you set your mind to it 

__
https://flic.kr/p/5393016129

I love Snow White's expression in this one, she just has to slightly move and the other girls retreat.... Ithma <red> is 2nd in command of the girls, and Wild Child is the bottom of the pecking order, so I was surprised to see Wild Child to onery.... 

__
https://flic.kr/p/5393020567

Flash ---- and you can see why the camera is moving, hehe....if you don't see her in the video, and the camera is shaky, you know why! 

__
https://flic.kr/p/5393023999

Short, but funny! Snow White says GET OVER IT GIRLS as Ithma and Wild Child continue their 'bickering' can you tell she's the boss? 

__
https://flic.kr/p/5393630672

Trouble doesn't look amused...Wild Child and Ithma are still at it <and the kids are attacking from the back end LOL>, Summer stands on the wood pile <she's queen of the woodpile>, watching, then sees the camera and has to get a closer look. Despite the 'bickering' the girls weren't being too rough with each other, kinda proud of Wild Child for standing up to Ithma, since the others push her around so much.

__
https://flic.kr/p/5393630672

My favorite video...

Sweetheart and the kids. Sweetheart wasn't very nice to Snow White's kids when they were born last summer, and still is not fond of Summer. She seems to have really taken a liking to Ithma's twins, she is always checking them out and has never acted negatively towards them. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/5393051525

Trouble & Sweetheart are due 2/25 and Snow White is due that same week, give or take a few days.

Anyway, there's some random stuff of our brats  I am planning to buy a better video camera this weekend, nothing fancy but something better than what I have & w/sound - my kids want to make videos to share with family since all my family live out of state, and hubby's parents/most of his family are in Mexico and many have never seen our kids outside of pictures...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats you have there...thanks for sharing.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

I just loved watching your videos! LongStreet is so handsome! Are the kids his?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I can't wait to get a new video camera, I'm going to shop this weekend. I think it will be lots of fun. I have one but it takes the tapes and can't ever transfer the videos....battery also died. So digital vid here I come! Nothing fancy though, but something better than what I have.

Anna - Thanks! Yep the kids are his including Summer <Her mama is a Kiko mix>. He's had some really nice kids, his previous owner had several born last year and they were all very nice. 
He can be a real sweetie, and other times a real you know what! Last night he wanted me to rub all over him when I came to say goodnight to him, it was really cute.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The kids are adorable beyond words. Longstreet is quite the handsome fellow.

All the goats look happy in their digs :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the videos I need to buy a new camera so I can take some pictures.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Stacey and Roger  They will be much more happy when spring arrives! It's been such a hard winter here, especially with all the snow. We've had nearly 10 inches more than our average snowfall and we still have a month or two to go..

Roger - any idea what kind of camera you are looking into getting? There are so many nice ones out there these days, and a lot of the digital cameras have nice video options. 
I am not sure what I want to get as for a video camera, I have to really keep it inexpensive. I'd just use the little digital camera I used for these videos, but it doesn't have sound  This was just a little Fujifilm camera.
I'm getting ready to upgrade my DSLR camera to the Canon 7D and can't wait! Canon let me borrow this camera for a few days at the World Equestrian Games and it was really awesome. It has video on it, but I didn't have time to mess with it but it also doesn't have sound.... And it's not a camera I'll go out and play with, so I need something me and the kids can mess around with


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't really know alot about cameras, I want one that's not too expensive. But I want one that can take pictures of the goats on the go. My camera is fine for when I go out with friends and anything to do with not a lot of movement but I am really tired of all the blurry photos.I would also like it to be digital also.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If you ever need any advice on buying a camera just let me know and I can do my best to help. Biggest thing is getting one that is fast --- little delay between the time you hit the button and the camera takes the actual picture, one that you can take a few pictures in a row without a long delay, and being able to have some control over the settings - I am NOT a fan of auto, or the preset modes like sports, night, landscape, etc. They are okay for some things, but not for fast moving objects. There is another setting I'd recommend over sports mode, it's called shutter priority, and I think a lot of the camera's are coming out with this option now.


I found out the camera I am upgrading to does have sound for the video, but still, not a camera I want to 'play' with or let my kids use to make videos. I checked out some of the videos on youtube from the camera and OMG totally awesome and not what I was expecting. Now I am overly anxious to get it LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I will let you know before I buy a camera and see what you think about it. I really don't know whats good and which are bad. I have always just had the cheap ones.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Is a Nikon D70s a good camera?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll ask a few friends what they think of it. From what I am gathering it's a 2005 model camera, and 6.1 megapixel. 
3 fps , which is not bad at all unless you were shooting sporting events. it would be fine for using with goats, kids, etc. 
Here's a video I found to show you how fast it is in RAW and JPEG modes:





Now the only thing I'd want to look into is if it has a motor in the lenses, because I don't know much about Nikon, but I do know that people don't tend to like the kind with motors in the lenses. Now if it takes the standard lenses, then it's fine - you have more options with the standard lenses anyway 

The only other thing with older models is, they don't have the sensor cleaning -- basically the sensor 'shakes' to remove dust, and therefore you don't have to have it cleaned very often.

I have an older Canon model made around this same time - Canon 20D, I bought it almost a year ago now, and I've not had any issues with the sensor needing to be cleaned - BUT - it was cleaned before I bought it. This is the camera I typically use to take pics of the goats. 
Basically if you don't switch lenses too much, and when you do are careful about doing it in as clean an atmosphere as possible, you'd have less chances of getting dust in your camera. 
I recommend buying one that guarantees the sensor is clean when you get it, much less of a hassle, because you know it's clean, and therefore won't need to have it sent off to be cleaned any time soon 
Any kind of warranty even on used stuff is a bonus.

Overall it does seem very comparable to my Canon 20D. And I am guessing a price range would be between $200-350 at most.

Are you looking at it locally or on line? Just be leary, and make sure it's coming from a reputable seller, and has a cable to connect it to your computer, cd is good to have with these models that are a few years old, but if you were to have any issues with getting the camera to work on the computer, then all you'd need a compactflash card reader


----------

